
The Firewall Paradox - jonbaer
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2013/08/13/science/0813-sci-blackhole.html
======
lcedp
Huh? How is information never lost? If I rewrite file on my hdd a million
times and than set it of fire - sure it will be lost.

